# Alabama anesthesia coder/biller, please help!



## Marcia Ann (Apr 21, 2010)

Please help! I have questions relating to coding/billing for CRNA services provided in the hospital setting, a small facility, directed by the operating physician. We are not billing for these services at this time. In this economy we need all the reimbursement that is due to us. I believe that we are eligible for reimbursement for these services and have spent many hours of my own time researching all the facts available. I have created a spread sheet using the information I have gathered . Using the data from our surgery schedule for an eight month period, I entered all relevant information including patient insurance, conversion factors, CPT codes, base units, actual time,etc. to determine what our total charged amount for those services would be. Also included in the report are the expected reimbursement for each account with a running total of the expected reimbursement for the 8 month period. If all my information is correct, we are leaving a substantial amount of revenue on the table by not billing for these services. If anyone out there works in a small facility you understand how this can happen. I find it a personal challenge to search for any and all legal unrecognized reimbursement opportunities for our facility. I am trying to help keep our facility open. I simply have a few questions that I need to discuss with an experienced coder/biller of Alabama anesthesia services, before I attempt to present this report to administration. I am very cautious about presenting any information or findings from my researches. I check and recheck. I need to verify the information I have and clarify a few points. If there is anyone out there who can help me, please contact me. I have exhausted all other avenues.


----------



## knulph (May 6, 2010)

*Help..*

I would be happy to assist with any questions or to look at what you have put together.  The best way to reach me is through my work e-mail at nulphk@health.missouri.edu.

Hope I can help.

Katy Nulph


----------

